# Need input for 44 Special reloads



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

I'm looking for a 44 Special reload that has a bulky powder reload.
Bullet would be 240gr or 200gr bullet.
Primer are CCI Large Pistol.
Velocity in the range of 700-750 feet per second.
I've tried the Universal clays and Unique load, but want less space in the case.
I have H4227 on hand and would like to use 9 to 10 grains, is it safe?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have not loaded any 44 special for the past five years. I looked in my Lyman Cast Bullet Handbook III Edition, and they didn't list H4227. They did list IMR4227. Minimum load is 15 gr for a velocity of 932 fps from a 4 inch barrel. The max was 19.9 for a velocity of 1177. None of the loads they list go below 900 fps. The above data was with a 245 gr bullet #2 alloy, Lyman mold #4239421.

I had used Unique, 2400, and Blue Dot. Blue Dot burns very clean.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you,

I Emailed Hodgdon's asking about the reduced load of 9 to 10 grs H4227.
They never really gave me an answer, so I Emailed them back and 
rephased the question, but have not heard from them in 2 weeks.

Maybe more will show up on this thread for a load.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Norseman

I found my Lyman 45th edition standard manual. They have a number of low velocity loads. Here they are.
240 Jacketed
IMR4227 15 gr = 813 fps 17.5 = 943 fps
2400 12gr = 689 14 gr = 856

245 cast bullet
Bullseye 3gr = 565 fps 5gr = 792 fps
Unique 5 gr = 665 fps 8 gr = 1000 fps
2400 12.5 gr = 795 fps 17.7 gr = 1155 fps
IMR 4227 14 gr = 780 fps	18.3 = 1050 fps

My Hodgdon 25th edition doesn't list H4227, but the free small pamphlet in 2000 does list H4227. I assume it is max load. They list 13.2 gr for a 240 gr cast bullet and it gets 947 fps. They used an 8 inch barrel.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Thanks again.

Looks like I should just go and buy 2400. I sorta been thinking about
that anyway and it wouldn't break me to have some on hand.

I can try it in my .44 Mag also.

Thanks great suggestion.

P.S. There is a new powder coming out called Trailsman for Cow Action
Shooting but have not see it yet.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*The Norseman,

I suggest going the experts! Give them a call!

http://www.hodgdon.com/data/pistol/44swspec.php

Send mail to [email protected] with questions or comments.
Hodgdon Powder Co., Inc. Phone 913-362-9455 Fax 913-362-1307*


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Morning everyone,

Thank you One Shot One Kill,

I did a second email but they never responded back to me.

On the Single Action Shooters Society site there is a test on the new
Trail Boss powder. Might be worth looking into.

And I might buy 2400.

Thanks again.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Your welcome!*


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Went looking for IMR Trail Boss last evening at Scheels, they had none
but I could see their wheels turning.

I also Emailed Hodgdons again this morning, subject was stated as safety.
Hope to get reply today.

Thanks again.


----------

